# What Up



## zthrill (Sep 12, 2013)

What's going on! Decided to finally sign up and quit wondering around the site and here I am now


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2013)

zthrill, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 12, 2013)

zthrill said:


> What's going on! Decided to finally sign up and quit wondering around the site and here I am now



?????


----------



## Christsean (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## DubbyGunz (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome! I just joined yday, Ive been a lurker for many years.  Loving this place tho.


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

DubbyGunz said:


> Welcome! I just joined yday, Ive been a lurker for many years.  Loving this place tho.



Welcome 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Sherk (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 18, 2013)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## Bigjay73 (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 19, 2013)

welcome


----------



## ramenfuel (Oct 6, 2013)

hello


----------

